# Wasatch Bull Pic



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

Getting excited for my wasatch elk hunt coming up next weekend. Would love to see any wasatch bulls for the years past and scores if you have them. Not huge into the score but would be nice to have for reference. I'll post trailcam pictures and you guys can let me know what you think a few of these guys might score. There's a few I'd be happy with, but it's always fun to guess the score to pass some time.


----------



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

This is the bull I'm most curious as to what everyone thinks he might score?


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Really cool looking bull. Hard to see a couple key elements from the pics but I?m going to guess 290-310. I love those beams that turn.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm pretty much with stripey on that one 290-300" witha very pretty conformation on him. Neat bull!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ya, I'd say about the same. Around 300"
Don't get too caught up on score and just go for what looks like a good bull to you.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

Don't shoot that bull. You can do better than that on the wasatch unit with little to no more effort than it would take to kill that one


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like a 6 point to me. Fairly well hung.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I think he's a bit better than what others have said. Those beams will go longer than you're giving credit, IMO. 

Not a huge bull, but a cool bull. If you like his look, then shoot him and let us know what his "number" is. I like him.


----------



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks guys. Hopefully we can find him. I think he's a pretty cool bull.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Xbow123 said:


> Thanks guys. Hopefully we can find him. I think he's a pretty cool bull.


 May the good Lord guide a straight shot for you!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

The bull in the first pic is 290-300" bull. The bull in the second pic and your second post, the one you're most interested is clearly better. Has better 5ths and 6ths and more mass. I think he is at least 320 and might go up to 340. IMO, this is a good bull for Wasatch, I have seen several smaller bull come out of there this year.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

toasty said:


> The bull in the first pic is 290-300" bull. The bull in the second pic and your second post, the one you're most interested is clearly better.


Good catch, on my phone it just looked like the same bull. The bull in the 1st post, 2nd pic is probably in the 320's I think. The bull that is in most of the pics is probably a year younger in the 290-300" range.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

toasty said:


> The bull in the first pic is 290-300" bull. The bull in the second pic and your second post, the one you're most interested is clearly better. Has better 5ths and 6ths and more mass. I think he is at least 320 and might go up to 340. IMO, this is a good bull for Wasatch, I have seen several smaller bull come out of there this year.


^ Yep.


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

I could see it going 340 if the beams are closer to 50" and widest is 36" plus.
I am not seeing that width. The beams do have that funky turn so they might be longer than I initially guessed.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tall Tines said:


> Don't shoot that bull. You can do better than that on the wasatch unit with little to no more effort than it would take to kill that one


I talked to several Elk hunters this morning and they are expressing frustration that the recent cold snap ended the rut in quick fashion. No-one seems to be hearing so much as a bugle.

I stumbled across a small herd of 25 elk this morning, soon as the herd bull (5x5) saw me he left the cows and ran off in the other direction. Rut seems to be over and elk are getting hard to find. To bad for the ML guys, I wish them luck.

-DallanC


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

No matter what he scores, he is a shooter....especially this year and at this point in time! I hope you can connect with him.


----------



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

I had guessed myself close to 330 but it's so hard to tell in those pictures. Regardless he looks good to me!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

It very well could be in the 320-330 range. A lot of times, video or still pictures will make an animal look smaller than it really is.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Pictures are always tough, especially a trail cam from a ways away like this one. My take on this being better than those before me were saying was based upon the main beams alone. I would not be surprised at all if those beams are at or slightly over 50 inches. Again, tough to tell for sure from the pictures we have, but the beams appear to be pretty darn good. 

Bulls with 50 inch main beams, or even beams close to 50 inches, are not 300 inch bulls. 

I think he's over 320 for sure. From there, it's hard to tell. This is a good bull on the Wasatch either way, one I'd be happy about killing if I had the tag. The way the beams curve is pretty darn cool regardless of score!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Bulls are still rutting like crazy heard em bugling pretty much all day yesterday. If you are in a spot where they are quite they most likely have been messed with to much.or have moved to a new area


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's a Wasatch bull I harvested 25 years ago.......297


----------



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

Was able to take this bull Sunday morning!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Great bull! Congrats


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

Figured I’d complete the thread and show off the end result. I couldn’t be happier with the mount!


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Nice! Looks good on the wall.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Really cool bull and mount, congrats! I am a big fan of the pronounced blonde circle around his eyes. Thats neat. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice bull. Good looking mount.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Is that the same bull you were really interested in? He seems to have the same sweeping curves in his antlers. If so, that's awesome that you got him.


----------



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

Very similar, but I don’t believe so. The 5ths and 6ths are a bit bigger on the original bull. Still a super cool look though I think.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Love the bull and the mount! Who did the taxidermy? It looks great!

Are you open to sharing score? Not for judgement, that bull is a *10*! Mainly because I am trying to see as many scored elk as possible to sharpen skills.


----------



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

Corner canyon taxidermy did the mount. I came up with 316 when I measured him.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Xbow123 said:


> Corner canyon taxidermy did the mount. I came up with 316 when I measured him.


Awesome!!


----------

